# Spring is here, mateys!  What you cooking?



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

Arrggh, the Good Captain is finally recovered from a cold that plagued him for two weeks.  Temps today around 74, tomorrow around 76!

Had a big rib cook planned for family, but they had to postpone till next
week.

  Don't know what meats will get flamed this weekend...invited to a friends place tomorrow for chicken enchiladas, so I may just grill something Sunday.

However, tomorrow, I'm making peach ice cream...can't wait for dat!

Ahoy mateys, what ye cooking?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2006)

*Glad to hear you're felling better Cap'n   =D>*

Tonight .... Chicken breasts on the grill (dunno how yet), and the boy is gunna do cheddar brats on his Smokey Joe.

The rest of the weekend....campfire stuff. I have a burn permit til Sunday night  to burn off natural yard waste. I got a good chuck done today, but the wind picked up and I had to douse it. Spose to rain tomorrow ... but I'll still "make it work". Then nice again on Sunday.

Ahhhhhh  Hotdogs, Doughboys, Smores, campfire songs.... LOL    =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

Is the burn ban still in effect down in Texas?  Must be killing those boys.

First, I love cheddar brats, even those Oscar Mayer cheese franks, but no one else seems to want them  :-X .

I grew up in a camping family, and to me, there's nothing better than
a wienie roasted on a stick and s'mores.  Man, memories are flooding
back now!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

arrrgh, a b and b night!  What a glorious day the morrow shall be!
Brisket and butt!  Ahoy!  Come and sit on me big wooden deck.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> arrrgh, a b and b night!  What a glorious day the morrow shall be!
> Brisket and butt!  Ahoy!  Come and sit on me big wooden deck.



Not unless you buy me a drink first...........................oh, you said wooden deck, sorry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

Arghh!  No really, I mean arrrgghh.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 31, 2006)

Umm nothing this weekend...but who wants to help Helen?

Following weekend I have a group of about 30 people to feed. How many butts to make? Help, please  [-o<


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 31, 2006)

Chicks, Dudes, or a combo? I would figure 1 lb raw (bone in)per person. 4-8 lbers should be adequate. Will there be Beatles music? #-o


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 31, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Chicks, Dudes, or a combo? I would figure 1 lb raw (bone in)per person. 4-8 lbers should be adequate. Will there be Beatles music? #-o



Combo... and DEF no Beatles.  Nevah!  I've got a UB40 concert tonight though....does that help?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

hey, no one's mentioned UB40 in a long time...Red Red Wine, Many Rivers to Cross,...bought as cool as an 80's band could get!


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 31, 2006)

Ray GAY! Blechhhh!


----------



## chris1237 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not going to fire up the pit this weekend. Might do something on the grill on sunday.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 31, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Just grillin' Saturday. Some bone in pork chops, sweet Italian sausage, some chicken thighs and baked potatos.
> 
> The chicken thighs are being cooked as a turn in try for comp practice. You know you gotta get the taste right. Some of them fancy herbs and spices. Shhhsh! don't tell anyone  [-X   [-X   [-X  my secret ingrediant will be lime zest and lime juice. Its a Zen  mm:  thing.



Lemme know if you have a recipe that uses hydrated lime...powder form. I see it in the Mexican stores and wonder about the uses... or if it really is what it is...ya know???


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2006)

Nothing here. We have our Engine comp. dinner tomorrow night! Probably will be too hung over to try and cook on Sunday!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 1, 2006)

We use hydrated lime all the time at work. We add it to the cement to make it a workable mortar. Last thought I would ever have would be to put it in my food.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Pendery's carries it too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

I got an order for a turkey, so I'll be doing one either tonight or in the morning.  I love seeing people that eat turkey on days other than Holidays!  I'm gonna also try some fatties and maybe do some chicken wings too sometime this weekend!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 1, 2006)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Uhh...  try DEHYDRATED Lime....
> 
> *DE-hydrayted Lime*... ?



LMAO..******. Yeah, that's it. Sheesh. Sorry about that one.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2006)

Peeling peaches ain't much fun.

Going to get the ice...mixture is prepared.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Peeling peaches ain't much fun.
> 
> Going to get the ice...mixture is prepared.



Cappy, blanch the the peaches in boiling water for about 30 seconds, then put them in ice water.  The skins will come off with your fingers.

BTW, send me a bowl of that there icy cream!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2006)

arrgh, I did just that, and it didn't work as well as I wanted!
These were peaches from Chile, and weren't as ripe as I wanted.

Won't be long till we can get fresh local peaches.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> arrgh, I did just that, and it didn't work as well as I wanted!
> These were peaches from Chile, and weren't as ripe as I wanted.
> 
> Won't be long till we can get fresh local peaches.



Those freaking "Chilieans" don't know how to grow a blanchable/peelable peach?  Those bastards!!!!  Deport them NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 1, 2006)

Avast swabbies. OK, that's about all the pirate talk I know. But if you want to know your pirate name, go to: http://www.fidius.org/quiz/pirate/

As far as cooking goes, my butcher had two fresh tri-tips today, so one's going on the kettle and the other into the freezer.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm "Black Harry Vane".  That outta pick up the chicks!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm Dirty Sam Flint.  Guess I'll have to change me team name.  Arggh.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 1, 2006)

My pirate name is:    Bloody Anne Kidd
Every pirate lives for something different. For some, it's the open sea. For others (the masochists), it's the food. For you, it's definitely the fighting. Even though you're not always the traditional swaggering gallant, your steadiness and planning make you a fine, reliable pirate.    Arr!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 2, 2006)

I just get asked "Where are your Buckinear's" I just say, "Under my bucking hat"


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2006)

That's pretty bucking funny!


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 2, 2006)

Mad Jack Rackham, must have had quite a few similar answers as you Jersey! That's kinda scary by itself!
I am going to have to sell 2 cobs of corn now........a buccaneer! :!: ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!
:.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2006)

Arghhhh, Dirty Davey Cash at yer service mateys and maids! Arghhhhh!


----------



## DaleP (Apr 3, 2006)

Iron John Rackham


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Bloody Tom Flint


----------



## cflatt (Apr 3, 2006)

Iron Roger Kidd


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

Larry Wolfe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe.



 #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe.



 Bloody Larry Wolfe


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

Bloody Harry Kidd...

But back to cooking....
2" thk fillets with baked sweet potatoes and garlic spinach.

BTW: Just got back to SC and it's hot.  The 'hot' neighbor chick is is shorts so short... they're almost a belt.     I love summer. :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 3, 2006)

We luv da pics :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Bloody Harry Kidd...
> 
> But back to cooking....
> 2" thk fillets with baked sweet potatoes and garlic spinach.
> ...


Bloody Harry Kidd :ack:
Finney, how about pics of the food, and pics of the hot neighbor 8-[ 
Or maybe just of the chick 8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

She just went back inside, but I'll work on it.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> She just went back inside, but I'll work on it.



Come on Chris....go knock on the door!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Nick, he'll finally get some use out of that new camera  
Come on Finn go knockers on the door 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2006)

Finney, stay inside..............that way she'll come back out!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

[-o<


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Bloody Larry Wolfe........Butt Pirate! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Bloody Larry Wolfe........Butt Pirate! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


 :lmao:
Arrrrghh!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Bloody Larry Wolfe........Butt Pirate! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



Time for you to walk the plank!  :-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just don't try and poker me with your "sword!"


----------



## allisonandrews (Apr 6, 2006)

Black Bess Rackham

Like anyone confronted with the harshness of robbery on the high seas, you can be pessimistic at times. You have the good fortune of having a good name, since Rackham (pronounced RACKem, not rack-ham) is one of the coolest sounding surnames for a pirate.    Arr!

****************
On the original topic...  We will be breaking in the new smoker and doing up a brisket or two and possibly a butt if I really feel like trying something new on Saturday.  We have a party on Friday night, so I guess all might depend on how hung over I am.


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2006)

Got my hands on a couple more freaky big overtrimmed briskets.

One of the briskets is going on with two pork butts prolly tomorrow ... the other is going to be cured for two weeks for Montreal Smoked Meat. 

Got some brisket rub Bryan S sent me and gonna use Mr.Brown for the butts. I've tried a few other butt rub recipes but I just keep going back to that Mr.Brown.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Got my hands on a couple more freaky big overtrimmed briskets.
> 
> One of the briskets is going on with two pork butts prolly tomorrow ... the other is going to be cured for two weeks for Montreal Smoked Meat.
> 
> Got some brisket rub Bryan S sent me and gonna use Mr.Brown for the butts. I've tried a few other butt rub recipes but I just keep going back to that Mr.Brown.


What's Montreal smoked meat?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

Freakin Canadians are always holding out on us....is it like back bacon?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 6, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Freakin Canadians are always holding out on us....is it like back bacon?



And Brador beer?


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2006)

Seriously guys??

Montreal smoked meat is basically pastrami (cured) ... less or no sweetness. Smoked of course, strong taste of garlic, pepper & onion .. some corriander, bit of fennel.

It's usually served sliced, hot, on rye with lots of cheap yellow mustard and a sour dill pickle. When ordering you can specify lean, medium or fatty.

See Schwartz's Montreal website or Lester's Deli website


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 6, 2006)

well there's something else I gotta cook.


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2006)

Did I hear somebody say, "fennel"? 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Did I hear somebody say, "fennel"? 8-[


We ought to start calling you "fennel" instead of Finney :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His friends already do!  8-[


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not much of a fennel lover either but a bit with all the other flavors in this application seeme to work.

I wrote about and posted some pics of my first Montreal Smoked meat in this thread.

This time I'm going to do flavored dry cure instead.

Cappy if you like pastrami you'd probably like Montreal Smoked meat.


----------



## Finney (Apr 7, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> *I'm not much of a fennel lover either *but a bit with all the other flavors in this application seeme to work.
> 
> I wrote about and posted some pics of my first Montreal Smoked meat in this thread.
> 
> ...


Who said they didn't like fennel?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Shawn White said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Shawn White said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  :hide:


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 7, 2006)

Blame it on smileys: 





> Did I hear somebody say, "fennel"?  8-[


 I took to mean "I hate fennel"

geeze, dont log on for a while ... miss a lot   :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2006)

Once I witnessed a fight between anise and fennel, and anise kicked fennel's ass.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2006)

fennel, isn't that what you use when you pour gas from the can into the tank? How do you use that for cooking?


----------

